# Meridian Phone not Ringing



## triumphasset (Dec 22, 2009)

I just replaced an existing meridian phone with a new one - same version of phone - just a new one. Everything works except it won't ring. It is not on Do Not Disturb and I have used Feature *6 to select a ring tone and Feature *80 to increase the ring volume. These are not the issues as the phone rings while trying both. Anyone have any ideas? I'm not a programmer just a lowly admin employee - laymen's terms would be appreciated! Thanks in advance for any help. 

I also just tried plugging the phone in to a line that has a phone that currently rings - and no luck, it still didn't ring. I also tried calling the persons extension from my phone and it said it was trying him, name was displayed - and then it said "Not in Service" and just beeped like a busy line.

I'm so stumped.


----------

